# Yep, film is Dead



## table1349 (Feb 21, 2017)

*NOT!!!!!*

*Film is Growing: ADOX Building a New Plant to Produce Film and Chemicals*


----------



## cgw (Feb 21, 2017)

Though there's less fabulism afoot about film now than there was following Kodak's crash landing in early 2012, it's still a residual market. This is a small marginal player and probably right-sized for demand which is so small it's not being  reliably measured any longer. I still buy,shoot and enjoy film regularly but have no illusions about its precariousness. Wishing ADOX every success.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 21, 2017)

Oh, okay ADOX...one of the old bit players whose name I recall from ages ago! Let's hope their new products find a market!

Speaking of FILM--I'm relatively enthused tonight--about one hour ago, I JUST discovered six rolls of 35mm bulk B&W film that I shot in the mid-late 1980's! I plan to develop this 35mm film sometime within the next year. My last film adventure was in the summer of 2014, so I think my D-76 is shot, and I want to soup these rolls in HC-110 rather than D-76. My guess is that ALL of this film was shot in 1987, and it has been in a relatively cold storage area since September of 2008. I'm pretty hopeful about this old film!


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 22, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Oh, okay ADOX...one of the old bit players whose name I recall from ages ago! Let's hope their new products find a market!
> 
> Speaking of FILM--I'm relatively enthused tonight--about one hour ago, I JUST discovered six rolls of 35mm bulk B&W film that I shot in the mid-late 1980's! I plan to develop this 35mm film sometime within the next year. My last film adventure was in the summer of 2014, so I think my D-76 is shot, and I want to soup these rolls in HC-110 rather than D-76. My guess is that ALL of this film was shot in 1987, and it has been in a relatively cold storage area since September of 2008. I'm pretty hopeful about this old film!



Do share ole wise one


----------



## Derrel (Feb 22, 2017)

Found in a very scratched-up and well-used film carrier, of the type I used to use, plus two rolls in regular Kodak plastic film cans. Two shot in February, some later. Not sure how these were overlooked, but they were in a box with a bunch of film tanks, reels, two Watson bulk loaders, old Ilford variable contrast filters, old safelight, thermomenters, film clips, and some other darkroom miscellany. A regular 1987 flashback. I see I shot a softball game and the cannister said "400-600mm", definitely remember that game at the old Mac Court area softball park, using my Tamron 300mm f/2.8 and a 2x converter with it. Note the use of "ASA" not ISO. Sorry for the dreadful camera on my MIC Android cheapie phone...its probably one of the worst smartphone lenses available!


----------



## FoodiePhoto (Mar 5, 2017)

My first camera was a Yashica camera gifted by my Uncle in 1999. I spent my school and college days clicking on the film. I even visited a film development factory to learn more about films and film manufacturing. In those days its was the opinion that experts and professionals will only use film for high quality and only common man will use digital cameras. But today - we are discussing the death of film.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 5, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Found in a very scratched-up and well-used film carrier, of the type I used to use, plus two rolls in regular Kodak plastic film cans. Two shot in February, some later. Not sure how these were overlooked, but they were in a box with a bunch of film tanks, reels, two Watson bulk loaders, old Ilford variable contrast filters, old safelight, thermomenters, film clips, and some other darkroom miscellany. A regular 1987 flashback. I see I shot a softball game and the cannister said "400-600mm", definitely remember that game at the old Mac Court area softball park, using my Tamron 300mm f/2.8 and a 2x converter with it. Note the use of "ASA" not ISO. Sorry for the dreadful camera on my MIC Android cheapie phone...its probably one of the worst smartphone lenses available!View attachment 135590



The image is fine. Wow! How cool is that! I'd be souping that stuff in short order. Please share when you get done rendering them.


----------



## vin88 (Feb 8, 2018)

i plan to rollup a few casets of 35 mm to test some vintage cameras.  vin


----------



## webestang64 (Feb 9, 2018)

Derrel said:


> I JUST discovered six rolls of 35mm bulk B&W film that I shot in the mid-late 1980's! I plan to develop this 35mm film sometime within the next year.



Have you used Kodak X-Tol for old film? I have found it really helps with the base fog that gets built up over time.


----------

